# Hechar mano/ Manosear



## CarolMamkny

Buen dia a todos!

Quisiera saber el equivalente a estas expresiones en italiano. Se trata de una chica que esta contando sobre una mala experiencia que tuvo en un club en que un chico como dice ella "Le hecho mano".

Gracias,

Ps. Por favor perdonen la falta de los acentos, no estoy usando mi computadora


----------



## sabrinita85

CarolMamkny said:


> Buen dia a todos!
> 
> Quisiera saber el equivalente a estas expresiones en italiano. Se trata de una chica que esta contando sobre una mala experiencia que tuvo en un club en que un chico como dice ella "Le hecho mano".
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Ps. Por favor perdonen la falta de los acentos, no estoy usando mi computadora


_Hecho mano_? 
Igual quieres decir "*echó *mano"?

En todo caso, _manosear _vuol dire *palpare *en este caso.


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> _Hecho mano_?
> Igual quieres decir "*echó *mano"?
> 
> En todo caso, _manosear _vuol dire *palpare *en este caso.


 
Hola sabrinita...pues en el documento original esta escrito "Hecho mano" y como nunca habia escuchado esa expresion la deje tal cual, solo entendia que queria decir "manosear","tocar".

Entonces puedes usar "palpare" para decir que un chico te toco sin que tu lo quisieras.. Me podrias dar un ejemplo?


----------



## Neuromante

Iba a poner lo mismo sobre la "H"

De todos modos me parece raro eso de "Echar", por el contexto sería más normal "Meter" ("Mano morta" para entendernos.
"Echar" implica algo más violento que "Palpar". Se usa más o menos en el sentido de "Coger algo sobre la marchapara aprovecharlo"
Ejemplo:
Echo mano de su sinpatía para que le aprobaran el examen.
Echo mano a la cartera para pagar la cena de todos, sin que se lo pidieran"
Le echó mano a la correa antes de que el Bulldog se comiera su caniche.


----------



## Neuromante

No había visto tu respuesta carol.

¿Quizás "Aproffitare" o algo similar?


----------



## CarolMamkny

Neuromante said:


> Iba a poner lo mismo sobre la "H"
> 
> De todos modos me parece raro eso de "Echar", por el contexto sería más normal "Meter" ("Mano morta" para entendernos.
> "Echar" implica algo más violento que "Palpar". Se usa más o menos en el sentido de "Coger algo sobre la marchapara aprovecharlo"
> Ejemplo:
> Echo mano de su sinpatía para que le aprobaran el examen.
> Echo mano a la cartera para pagar la cena de todos, sin que se lo pidieran"
> Le echó mano a la correa antes de que el Bulldog se comiera su caniche.


 
wow! Gracias por tu ayuda... pero en este caso el "echar mano" es usado en un sentido puramente sexual. Fulanito le "echa mano" a fulanita, en este caso como se dice en italiano?


----------



## sabrinita85

Bueno, _palpare _no es "una passeggiata di piacere" como se diría en italiano o sea que no es algo placentero.
Un desconocido que te _palpa _quiere decir que te está metiendo mano.

Yo creo que _*palpare *_es la palabra que buscas. 
También "_*mi ha messo le mani addosso*_" podrías usar. Esta expresión se usa cuando alguien mete mano sin consentimiento y se usa también para decir que alguien ha sido pegado.


_Approfittare _se usa como cuando una persona ha violado a otra: ha approfittato di me.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo siempre había oído lo de la *mano morta* que mencionaba Neuromante.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí también mano morta existe y se usa. Yo personalmente lo utilizo más como algo "inocente" vamos, una "toccatina", no sé, un pellizco en el culo. Para algo más "grave" usaría "mettere le mani addosso".


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Sí también mano morta existe y se usa. Yo personalmente lo utilizo más como algo "inocente" vamos, una "toccatina", no sé, un pellizco en el culo. Para algo más "grave" usaría "mettere le mani addosso".


Jajaja... pues aqui por un pellizo en el culo te mandan a la carcel . Me puedes dar un ejemplo de como usar "mano morta"?


----------



## Silvia10975

Yo diría también que "mi ha dato una tastata!". Se usa mucho cuando alguien te toca, pero no repetidamente. Por ejemplo puede pasar en el bus, en una discoteca, que alguien te meta una mano en partes intimas. "Palpare" es una acción que se repite y, dependiendo del contesto, ¡puede no ser tan negativa!
Garzanti: *Palpare*
_v. tr_. 
*1* toccare leggermente con il palmo della mano; tastare | (_estens_.) accarezzare con compiacimento sensuale 
_
© 2007 De Agostini Scuola Spa - Garzanti Linguistica_


----------



## sabrinita85

Jajaja eso de la _testata _no lo conocía.

Carol, se dice "fare la mano morta".
_Mi ha fatto la mano morta. _


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah Silvia, palpare non è così innocente:

DeMauro:
3 v.tr. CO *accarezzare*, *palpeggiare *come pratica erotica 

Aquí tenemos otra palabra: *palpeggiare*
1 CO palpare più volte e a lungo il corpo di qcn. spec. a scopo erotico


----------



## Silvia10975

Tastata! Non testata! Mamma mia, ci manca che ti prendano a capocciate!


E non ho detto che è innocente, ho detto che non ha un senso così negativo. Come pratica erotica, se i due sono consenzienti, ben venga!


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Tastata! Non testata! Mamma mia, ci manca che ti prendano a capocciate!


Juas 

Avevo letto male! Il bello è che l'ho riletto più volte...!!! E ogni volta mi chiedevo come fosse possibile!! jajajaja


----------



## llenyador

"hechar mano" es simplemente un error ortográfico. Es una confusión muy frecuente debido a que la palabra "hecho" lleva h. Pero "echar" nada tiene que ver con "hecho".
Una buena traducción italiana me parece la que da Sabrinita:  "mettere le mani addosso".


----------



## Silvia10975

Depende, porque muchas veces el "mettere le mani addosso" se usa en el sentido de que alguien te ha pegado... Así que si yo te digo que "Ieri in quel locale uno mi ha messo le mani addosso" no vas a entender de inmediato si te pegó o si te echó manos 
¿O me equivoco?


----------



## sabrinita85

s10975 said:


> Depende, porque muchas veces el "mettere le mani addosso" se usa en el sentido de que alguien te ha pegado... Así que si yo te digo que "Ieri in quel locale uno mi ha messo le mani addosso" no vas a entender de inmediato si te pegó o si te echó manos
> ¿O me equivoco?


Sí, exacto, pero, bueno, el contexto sería irrefutable.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno amigos como siempre me han dado la informacion que necesitaba y aun mas. Un saludo a todos y perdonen la falta de los acentos


----------



## xeneize

Sí, concuerdo: acá "mettere le mani addosso" en ese sentido no se usa.
Acá, "mettere le mani addosso" se entiende como "pegar".
Tampoco usamos "mano morta", se lee de vez en cuando, pero no lo oí por acá.
Así que, yo diría "palpare" o "palpeggiare", aunque en este último la acción descripta parezca ser más seguida que la de "manosear" o "toquetear". Si no, simplemente diría "toccare".
"Tastare" se puede, pero yo no lo usaría, ya que acá eso lo usamos para la comida, como "saborear" (assaggiare).
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Pero "Echar las manos" se puede entender como "Buttare le mani" "Gietaremle le mani"


----------



## sabrinita85

Neuromante said:


> Pero "Echar las manos" se puede entender como "Buttare le mani" "Gietaremle Gettare le mani"


Pero _buttare/gettare le mani_ no tiene mucho sentido...


----------



## Zeus47

Es que no entiendo ni en español, porque a lo mejor echar mano..no, scusa


----------

